# Western Flyer X 53



## John zachow (Sep 13, 2016)

I picked this bike up off of craigslist for 75.00 I know that it is a Western Flyer X-53 
I have always loved this bike, According to the Serial number it is a 53 from my understanding is the rarer model to find. I'm looking for some more input on this bike as to what you think is OG and what is not. I have included a few pics but would love Some help from my Cabe family. I will also be in need of all missing parts for the bike so if you have any and are willing to part with them Please Pm me. I am also aware of the difficult task in front of me with this bike and the parts, But all i have is time and love for the X-53, So i got that going for me. Thanks in advance. Also if you know a member or some who can recover my seat for me please PM me that info Thanks again.


----------



## hawkster19 (Sep 13, 2016)

Fellow X-53 fanatic here although I am not the end-all expert. I also have a trove of parts that could help you although you will have some trouble with finding some others that you are missing.

You're obviously missing the tank and chainguard which are tough finds by themselves. The rear fender should have the grooves in it for the rack braces that circle around so your rear fender is not correct. Your seat post looks to be original as does the seat itself but I'm not sure about the grips. Here are the things on your ride which I think are not correct:

Crank although the sprocket looks correct
Rear fender
Pedals
Rear wheel - the brake arm should have "Western Flyer" on it and it looks like you have a drop center rim
It looks like some of your rockers in the front aren't correct
Grips....I don't think the red ones are correct and I know the white ones aren't.

These things are missing and I could possibly help you with most of them (as in I have them but you'll have to talk me out of some of them, lol. Some of them I have in triple and those I would love to help you out with

The lower piece on the truss rod bracket
Arrow shaped emblem on the rear fender
Rear fender
Rack
Rack braces
Crank
Handlebars
Weird little bullet shaped thingys that go on the ends of the braces....these are hard as hell to find
Brake arm or full rear hub if you want to get it laced up
Rear reflector housing and reflector although all I have as an extra is a repop. It will hold place nicely until you find an original which is what I used it for.

That's all I can think of. Honestly, you have a great start and you got it for a killer price. You're on your way! Best riding bike I own. It weighs as much as a small motorcycle when you're done with it but it rides like a Caddy. You'll be in love. Stick with it and get the right parts. It can be done but you have to get them when you see them. The front light top is almost impossible to find and get ready to fork it out if you see one. The rear reflector - original ones - are tough but easier than the headlight.

If some of my info isn't perfect forgive me although I believe it is. Here is my 1955......


----------



## vincev (Sep 13, 2016)

Not trying to discourage you but this is the kind of project that may be better made into a cool rat rod..I think it would be cheaper to find a complete x-53.Someone took all the parts off the bike and probably made some good money.The downside of parting out bikes.


----------



## John zachow (Sep 13, 2016)

vincev said:


> Not trying to discourage you but this is the kind of project that may be better made into a cool rat rod..I think it would be cheaper to find a complete x-53.Someone took all the parts off the bike and probably made some good money.The downside of parting out bikes.



Thanks for the advice Vince. I understand that it is such an uphill battle with this project. But I'm a doer and I love working with this kinda impossible to achieve situation. So I'm throwing common sense and my hard earned paychecks to the wind and I'm bringing this one back from the dead. I told my wife tonight it may take 20 year to finish this project but all I have is time.


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 13, 2016)

yes vincev is right , but if you got lots of time and a lot of swap meets you mite find one all to getter , it does happen , looks like got a good frame and front fender , to bad i had a back fender for it, but sold it at memory lane, from bicycle larry


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 13, 2016)

hawkster19 said:


> Fellow X-53 fanatic here although I am not the end-all expert. I also have a trove of parts that could help you although you will have some trouble with finding some others that you are missing.
> 
> You're obviously missing the tank and chainguard which are tough finds by themselves. The rear fender should have the grooves in it for the rack braces that circle around so your rear fender is not correct. Your seat post looks to be original as does the seat itself but I'm not sure about the grips. Here are the things on your ride which I think are not correct:
> 
> ...



 reel nice 55 hawkster 19 i like it alot  !!!!!!!!


----------



## hawkster19 (Sep 13, 2016)

I am going to forego conventional wisdom and tell you to go for it! I bought kind of the same thing as you did and turned it into the bike above by just searching swap meets and online sites religiously for the parts I needed. Piece by piece, you can get what you need. Like I said, I have a LOT of what you need so I found 2-3 of most of those parts over the past few years. It won't take you 20 years if you keep at it and the ride is so much sweeter if you finish it out. 

It's worth the search and it sounds like you have the right attitude. I had an absolute blast putting mine together. It's the coolest bike I own and nothing rides like an X-53 put together properly. Sure, you could buy one but why not breath life back into the one you have?? Just my two cents but I'm not very smart when it comes to money.....


----------



## hawkster19 (Sep 13, 2016)

Bicycle Larry...I think I bought that fender!!!


----------



## John zachow (Sep 13, 2016)

I hope you got a good deal. And can pass the saving onto me. Lol


----------



## sludgeguy (Sep 14, 2016)

You can always make the bike rideable now with rat parts and switch out as you find the correct ones. Just do no harm to the original when ratting it up!
Heck have fun with it, isn't that why we play with bikes anyway?

sorry, I will leave my soap box for the next antagonist...


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 14, 2016)

hawkster19 said:


> Bicycle Larry...I think I bought that fender!!!



 i think you did ha ha !!!! you no i got thing i am a great one to talk!!!!! almose every bike i have restord i started with a frame and got fenders and tanks and redone the seats .i am doing the same right now ,building a nother monark up !!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Sep 20, 2016)

The X-53 came with either Musselman, Bendix or Western Flyer hubs/brake arm.








The X-53 I got for Christmas was this color:
I’m in the process of putting one back together.


----------



## John zachow (Sep 27, 2016)

Update, All apart and working on removing what appears to be 4 coats of paint. Frame is in nice condition just a few dings. After 5 days of soaking the head tube in penetrating oil was able to free the seized stem. Soak all the chrome in evapeorust that stuff is amazing. I will post more pics as i go thanks


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 27, 2016)

I agree with just about everything here that has been posted and as long as you are going in eyes-wide-open and understand you will have about two or three times more in it than what its worth then I say go for it. The one thing I don't agree with is the ride quality of these things. I had one because I loved the styling but didn't like the ride. Most prewar bikes just have a much more solid ride. Of course that is just my opinion and I hope you enjoy your bike for what it is and the joy it brings to you because in the end that's all that counts. V/r Shawn


----------



## spoker (Sep 28, 2016)

its yours do what u want,i like todays attitude of usung ones imagination to make it into a so cal crusier with light but kool detail light pieces,bikes when i grew up were made to increase ridability, we wanted to have the fastest,i like those style bikes,prolly brings me  back alittle


----------

